# Switch Sattelstütze



## Peter Lustig (16. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
müsste wissen welchen Sattelstützendurchmesser mein switch hat!
Switch SL von 03.......
MfG michi


----------



## 950supermoto (18. Dezember 2006)

Hallo. Vermutlich 26.8mm. Sonst nachmessen. Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2006)

G.


----------



## Saci (21. Dezember 2006)

hey, ich hab ein problem mit der sattelstütze (wollt nich extra en Threat aufmachn - deshalb hier drinne) und zwar: hab ich ein 03er switch, bei dem die sattelstütze den geist aufegeben hatt, da aber die alte recht locker im rahmen steckte hab ich mal die von nem kumpel probier (26,8er - wies normal sein müsst) nur saß diese so locker, dass sie nichtma geklemmt wurde. jetzt das problem: soll ich mir nun ne 26,8er kaufn (was ja eigentlich schwachsinnig is) oder ma innen laden gehn und des ding auf 27,0 aufreibn lassn?? hab kein plan.... 

würd mich über kompetente beiträge und hilfreiche antworten freuen

mfg Saci


----------



## 950supermoto (21. Dezember 2006)

Hey Radler. Radel doch mal zum Händler Deines Vertrauens und versuchs mit beiden Massen  

Im Ernst, "probieren geht über studieren" sagt man bei uns in der Schwiiz

Happy trails


----------



## LB Jörg (21. Dezember 2006)

Wenn die 26.8 zu stark wackelt ist die Möglichkeit mit der 27er auf jedenfall eine Option 
Evtl. sogar gleich auf 27.2 gehen. Wäre net des erste Rocky mit 27.2 


G.


----------

